

Falling Forward- three failures on the road to profitability - colinplamondon
http://spreadsong.com/failing_forward_three_failures_on_the_road_to_profitability_and_how_we_moved_past_them

======
mr_luc
I'm happy for you guys, and I wish you well. If you ever visit Ecuador, you
can get to me via superluc at gmail; starting in December, surf gets good. I'm
still in the states, but I'll be back in two weeks -- staying for 10 months
this time.

I have a selfish reason for wishing you well: I'm trying to do something
similar, starting a business with some friends and some custom software. It's
terribly conservative, as I don't have another technical co-founder, but it's
something.

It's promising that you're already Plantain Profitable. ;)

~~~
colinplamondon
Perfect! I'm going to be heading to Rio in January, so I might have to make a
pitstop at some point in Ecuador. If you get that stuff moving from a beach in
Ecuador you'll definitely have the best founding story ever :)

